# Dirt/Street Reifen.



## Nforcer (20. April 2008)

Hallo,

welche Reifen sind das auf diesem Bild? Gibs diese auch in 24" und wenn ja wo?


----------



## bachmayeah (20. April 2008)

24x1 - IBX-19
24x1 1/8 - IBX-12
24x1 3/8 (540mm) - IBX-13
24x1 3/8 (520mm) - IBX-14 
24x1.5 - IBX-20
24x1.75 - IBX-21
24x1.85 - IBX-22

hoffe ein wenig geholfen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nforcer (20. April 2008)

Danke und wo bekommt man die ?


----------



## bachmayeah (21. April 2008)

öhm beim händler? 
frag doch mal den  oder den: http://www.secondhand-sportshop.de/ (oder bzgl letzterem link bei dem hier)
die sollten dir helfen können.


----------



## Skytec (5. Juli 2010)

Sind das auf dem Bild denn 26" oder 24" ?


----------

